# Warranty Issues...



## Grifkylian (Feb 8, 2007)

Hey everyone,
Well my dad has an '05 Allroad 2.7T Tiptronic with 77k miles on it... he bought it used at 19k and the car has the extended certified pre-owned, 100k warranty on it... recently he had work done on the driver's front shock... there was an air leak in the shock or air bag (it has adj. ride height as do all the other Allroads lol)... It seemed to be a defect because it had happened before and the dealer just patched up the leak... this time however, they replaced the WHOLE shock/suspension for the Left-front... and gave my dad a stOOpid $1650 bill with labor... Now, im just questioning whether the shock should have been covered under warranty? I think they should have... The car has been driven almost 60k miles in less than 2 years from hwy driving, so the ride height really hasnt been played with too much aside from raising the car higher for snow etc...
Any ideas???


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: Warranty Issues... (Grifkylian)*

sometimes parts fail, i don't know what else to tell you about why it went bad.
the warranty is a sticky issue, however. the factory warranty was bumper-to-bumper, but it wasn't 100k either. So i'm guessing you guys have a secondary warranty you purchased when you bought it. secondary warranties may or may not cover the air suspension. You have to make sure they explicitly say they do when you buy it. You'd have to refer to the language of said warranty to be sure (tell your dad to read it!







)
I know for a fact the factory warranty wouldn't cover that repair at that mileage.


----------



## Grifkylian (Feb 8, 2007)

Yea he bought it and also purchased a secondary warranty at that time... for 5 more years/100k miles... yea that's what i thought... but the thing that's making me scratch my head was that Audi already replaced it once before... under warranty... so if the new one failed this quickly, wouldn't they consider it defective? The first time is happened was at 51k...


----------



## WolfsburgVW96 (Dec 27, 2003)

*Re: (Grifkylian)*

Look into the new Arnott air springs next time, lifetime warranty and about half the price, especially if you're going to have to pay out of pocket for them.
http://www.arnottindustries.co....html




_Modified by WolfsburgVW96 at 6:46 PM 12-4-2008_


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: (Grifkylian)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Grifkylian* »_Yea he bought it and also purchased a secondary warranty at that time... for 5 more years/100k miles... yea that's what i thought... but the thing that's making me scratch my head was that *Audi already replaced it once before... under warranty... so if the new one failed this quickly, wouldn't they consider it defective?* The first time is happened was at 51k...

rofl i wish, buddy, i wish.








unfortunately it doesn't work that way. do what the poster right above me recommended, if you have to replace them again.


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*

This warranty issue and your other post on the turbos.
First off it sounds like your dad is not making good decisions. He needs to find a new dealership to take his car to. I am treated very well by the dealer I use and the two indy shops that I have used in the past are within just a few dollars of the dealer repair.
I am confused on the warranty. You say he bought the car as a CPO a CPO car comes with an extended warranty. But you also say he bought one. The CPO warranty shoud cover all aspects of the car it was given on, in this case the allroad, air spring and turbos should be covered to the agreed timline or mileage.
Now if he did in fact buy an alternate (aftermarket) warranty, they have different levels of coverage and his indeed could be of a lower level that does not cover the air spring and possably the turbos.
These warranty contract MUST be read fully and understood before laying out the $$$$.
K04's would infact be a great upgrade, but you must keep in mind that if the car is a Tip the trans won't sustain high horsepower numbers and should be considered.
I have never heard of a dealer repairing an air spring, it is more common the replace AND normally just the air spring not the entire strut (unless there in more problems than just the bag.
I however do not have a CPO car but do have an extended warranty which is of that company's highest level and all above stated repair would be covered.
Tell him good luck and his decision making needs to improve.


----------



## Grifkylian (Feb 8, 2007)

He bought the car with the extended warranty which only lasted so long... When he bought it, there was a special promotion deal going on at the time, and it would extend the warranty even more... those ppl down at New Country Audi must be pretty shady then...


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: (Grifkylian)*

Your dad really needs to read through the contract to be sure some of that stuff is not covered.
The warranty company that mine is with has four levels of protection, each prgression adding to the last. It starts with the powertrain level, then silver, gold and lastly gold plus. The gold plus is the level I have.
I wish him the best and hopefully he will get some coin back, it is always worth a try.


----------



## Grifkylian (Feb 8, 2007)

Tru... thanx man


----------



## jperryrocks (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (Grifkylian)*

Your not the 1st customer who's had issues with the allroads air-suspension.
Some items are considered "wearable". ie, CVT boots and such are not covered under CPO warranty.
I've seen many allroads with busted air suspensions. It's finicky @ times and they are very expensive to repair.
It's on a case by case basis with Audi's CPO warranty of what they think is at fault.


----------



## Grifkylian (Feb 8, 2007)

Yea man i hear u... i see Allroads all time with a sagging corner when parked (hencing the blown air bag in the suspension)...


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: (jperryrocks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jperryrocks* »_Your not the 1st customer who's had issues with the allroads air-suspension.
Some items are considered "wearable". ie, CVT boots and such are not covered under CPO warranty.
I've seen many allroads with busted air suspensions. It's finicky @ times and they are very expensive to repair.
It's on a case by case basis with Audi's CPO warranty of what they think is at fault.

i disagree with this. the air suspension is covered 100% by a manufacturer CPO warranty. If they won't cover it, then it's not CPO. That (sort of) defines the concept of the CPO warranty. It is Audi accepting this car as certified and selling it as if it were new all over again. 
Also the air suspension isn't considered as a "normal wear" item. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Grifkylian (Feb 8, 2007)

Yea like shouldnt they last a little longer than 25k miles??? lol


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: (Grifkylian)*

A windscreen will last an easy 100K unless you are always following a gravel truck.

Anything can happen while driving, a piece of glass, sharp metal, crushed rock, nails, screws a lot of crap lays on our hiways. So very easily any of these items could have shot or flown up there off the
tire. If your dad is getting put out by the car then maybe it is time for him to move on. But if he likes the car and wants to keep it for a while I would suggest a new air spring made by Arnott some guys are replacing only 1 at a time, they are made in Florida and carry a lifetime warranty. Some dealerships are now even installing them. You working at a tuner shop should be able to throw one on pretty darn quickly.


----------



## Grifkylian (Feb 8, 2007)

Nah haha im getting pissed at him bc he refuses to go w parts that come with an individual warranty that are the same or cheaper than the ones the dealer's use... he says 'the car's under warranty'... yet i still tell him that the 'warranty' is just there to screw with your mind... You still are paying $$$$ for a part that you can get new with an individual warranty for cheaper... he's just narrow-minded i guess lol


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: (Grifkylian)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Grifkylian* »_Nah haha im getting pissed at him bc he refuses to go w parts that come with an individual warranty that are the same or cheaper than the ones the dealer's use... he says 'the car's under warranty'... yet i still tell him that the 'warranty' is just there to screw with your mind... You still are paying $$$$ for a part that you can get new with an individual warranty for cheaper... he's just narrow-minded i guess lol

my two cents: your dad sounds either bull-headed or ignorant to how warranties work. this isn't as difficult as he's making it sound.


----------



## Grifkylian (Feb 8, 2007)

lol but im eorking on that k04 upgrade haha


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: (Grifkylian)*

is your dad's car an auto? i can't remember if it was or not.
if its an auto, just kiss the K04 upgrade goodbye, or else you'll add an automatic transmission to the next repair bill


----------



## Grifkylian (Feb 8, 2007)

yea it is a Tiptronic... although it depends on how the car's tuned bc there's an Allroad and an '01 S4 2.7T Tip with the kO4 uograde that hasnt had any problems yet in 30k miles lol... but i dont think the owners beat on them hehe


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: (Grifkylian)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Grifkylian* »_yea it is a Tiptronic... although it depends on how the car's tuned bc there's an Allroad and an '01 S4 2.7T Tip with the kO4 uograde that hasnt had any problems yet in 30k miles lol... but i dont think the owners beat on them hehe









yeah i believe there are those owners out there, but it's one of those things that will _drastically_ reduce the longevity of that tranny.
given that, i'd recommend just sticking with the K03's, unless you want to put a manual in there.


----------



## Grifkylian (Feb 8, 2007)




----------

